# WWII History: Number 4 Wireless School



## leroi (25 Jun 2008)

Shared in accordance under the fair dealing provisions of the Copy Right Act (29) from _The Portico_: A Campus on the March

This is an article about the Number 4 Wireless School, a Canadian Forces training school located at the University of Guelph during WWII.


----------



## leroi (25 Oct 2009)

Necro-posting in _three parts_ with some primary source documents which back up the first post above--found when researching the No. 4 Wireless School that came to share the University of Guelph campus during the second world war (at that time the University of Guelph was known as the Ontario Agricultural College).  It is difficult to assess the level of cooperation between the school, the city and the military during this transition. I don't think it was quite the perfect marriage that some people claim it to have been.  I wish there were more folks around to share stories about this time period.

Part One:

Sometime after an official visit by the RCAF, the student body and president of the Ontario Agricultural College learn through media sources that the school may close down and be given over to the RCAF to help with the war effort. No one is happy to hear this through mdeia sources as opposed to official channels--least of all President Christie who had to deal with very upset students--while awaiting official word. Later, when the rumor is found to be true, President Christie helps, along with other stakeholders, to form a compromise that allows both the OAC and the RCAF to share the campus--with some compromises on both sides, of course.






The process begins, "What we want is to win the war ... never mind the farmers up there." [;D]





Official opening, "Courtesy pays ... extend to the fullest ... such little kindnesses that will make them feel that Guelph is indeed the Royal City."





Airmen begin studies that even include cooking as the first 200 arrive; softball games are held in the evening:





Picture of a group of newly arrived Toronto airmen--wish the picture was clearer.





A statement by Wing Commander A.H.K. Russell who was in charge of the school at the time. Some unsung heroines of this era were females students studying and occupying McDonald Institute and Watson Hall. No. 4 Wireless School displaced them and it's thought they went elsewhere to contribute to the war effort in different but important ways.





All documents courtesy of the University of Guelph McLaughlin Library Archives.


----------



## leroi (25 Oct 2009)

Part Two:

Renovations begin and Dr. G Christie, President of the Ontario Agricultural College supports the cause, "There is a strong feeling now that the wireless school located here by the department of national defence is an important link in Canada's war effort. ... The citizens of Guelph ... are expected to support it. ... This is not the time for argument. The school is part of a forward program, so let's go." 





Johnson Hall, one of the most beautiful buildings on campus undergoes renovations to accommodate No. 4 Wireless School. Campus legend still hold that there exists a secret firing range bunker in its basement to this very day.





Toronto newspapers stirring up controversy by alleging conflict between the Royal Canadian Air Force and the Ontario Agricultural College. It's vehemently denied by both parties.






No. 4 Wireless School is officially opened. Guelph Mayor, William G.Taylor, presents keys to the city to Wing Commander A. H. K.Russell,  Commander of the school, and to Dr. G. Christie, President of the school. Johnson Hall, shown here, was the living quarters for many of the RCAF.





Two photographs of airmen. One showing the tallest and the shortest--sorry the pictures are grainy.





Another photograph of the official opening. 





All documents courtesy of the University of Guelph McLaughlin Library Archives.


----------



## mariomike (25 Oct 2009)

Thanks for posting that, Leroi. 
Little wonder that President Roosevelt called Canada "The areodrome of Democracy."


----------



## leroi (25 Oct 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Thanks for posting that, Leroi.
> Little wonder that President Roosevelt called Canada *"The areodrome of Democracy."*



Cheers, mariomike! I'll have to post part 3 tomorrow; later, I have some beautiful photos of the airmen to post but they're on display now so I have to wait 'til they come down from display--not sure when that will be.


----------

